# Bargain Book Finds: August 2011 (No Self-Promotion Please)



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Post your found bargain* books here.

Click here for the July 2011 bargain book thread

This thread is for all to post their Bargain book finds, no self-promotion please. Please do not link through other sites -- use KindleBoards affiliate or generic Amazon links.

If you have a book of your own to promote, you may start a thread all your own in the Book Bazaar to promote your book, to post news and to talk to your fans! Of course, you may also list the book in your Avatar and signature. Thanks!

We generally try to keep this thread on topic with book posts only, off-topic posts will be "pruned"! This helps people who check the thread whenever they see the "new post" indicator or who have the thread set up for "notify." Thanks for your consideration!

Tip: typing the title of the book in the post as well as adding the image will help people searching for the book!

Betsy & Ann
Book Bazaar Moderators

*'bargain' generally means under $5 (inside US - price may vary in other countries) . . .but, buyer beware: prices can change without notice so look before you click!


----------



## sebat (Nov 16, 2008)

Just found this book, it was written by the neighbor of a friend of mine.

$4.99


History, Mystery, and Hauntings of Southern Illinois


----------



## JennaAnderson (Dec 25, 2009)

I'm not sure if this book was mentioned in July or not. I think it went on sale in July.

Heaven is for Real
Only $5. I bought it and hope to read it for my book club.


----------



## Dani Kay (Jan 21, 2011)

The Incorrigible Children of Ashton Place: Book I by Maryrose Wood is only $1.99! It's really cute


----------



## Batgirl (Sep 22, 2009)

http://www.amazon.com/Summer-Naked-Swim-Parties-ebook/dp/B0019HW0FQ/ref=sr_1_1?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1312425559&sr=1-1

Link-maker is bringing up a more expensive version, so, I hope this works. This is "The Summer of Naked Swim Parties" by Jessica Anya Blau for only 99 cents. I read and absolutely loved her other book, "Drinking Closer to Home."


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

Bloggers report that this is only an 80 page novella, but it is still Stephen King for $2.99. Preorder for September 1 release.



And here's a comprehensive non-fic history book on everything about the JFK assassination, if you aren't tired of that yet. $4.71.


----------



## Sophie (Jul 27, 2011)

A delicious summer read, set in Italy, with a dark secret at its heart. 
Currently on special offer on Amazon. 
Couldn't put it down!



_US price is now $9.04 so NOT a bargain (which generally means $5 or less)  _


----------



## ASPolicastro (Feb 27, 2009)

I found this book extremely interesting and one that you can't put down. Not only is it a warm and sensitive love story, it is based on true events! You can even connect with some of the characters on Facebook - they are real.

It is about a US soldier stationed in Tehran who falls in love with a beautiful Iranian girl and later learns that the secret police, SAVAK, will not allow the girl and her mother to leave. The soldier then launches an elaborate plan to smuggle the girl and her mother out of the country.

And what is even more fantastic about this story is that the repression and corrupt goings on in the country are still going on today in much of the Middle East.

I just noticed the price went down from $4.99 to $2.99.

A great read!


[URL=http://amzn]http://amzn.to/iDQsKf[/url]


----------



## KindleGirl (Nov 11, 2008)

Just came across this one for 99 cents:



and this one for 2.99:


----------



## gina1230 (Nov 29, 2009)

.99 cents Demon Kissed by H. M. Ward.


----------



## gina1230 (Nov 29, 2009)

99 cents The Ladies Temperance Club's Farewell Tour by Jeff Lee.


----------



## gatehouseauthor (Apr 22, 2011)

I just picked both these up at $.99 each... not sure if they count as "finds", as they're both in the top 100 best sellers in Fantasy, but the samples looked good.


----------



## Rai Aren (Apr 26, 2009)

Greetings!

This author just did a guest post on my blog & his books (a series) fit the bargain bill 

This one's $0.99:



The next two are $2.99 each:





Happy reading, peeps!

Cheers,

Rai


----------



## originalgrissel (Mar 5, 2010)

Today I checked and saw that 4 of the Jane Austen horror e-books from Quirk Classics are on sale SUPER cheap.

 
Pride and Prejudice and Zombies 
.99


Pride and Prejudice and Zombies : Dreadfully Ever After
.99



Pride and Prejudice and Zombies: Dawn of the Dreadfuls
.99


Sense and Sensibility and Sea Monsters 
.99

I doubt they will stay discounted for long, though, so you'd better download them before they head back up to 12.99. 

UPDATED: As I suspected, they didn't stay cheap for long. These titles are no longer .99.


----------



## gina1230 (Nov 29, 2009)

$2.99 American Idle by Alesia Holliday


----------



## gina1230 (Nov 29, 2009)

99 cents - The Most Unsuitable Wife by Caroline Clemmons. 1st book in the Kincaid series.



99 cents - The Most Unsuitable Husband by Caroline Clemmons. 2nd book in the Kincaid series.


----------



## Robert S. Wilson (Jul 21, 2011)

Horror fans will love J.T. Warren's Blood Mountain. It has a great combination of suspense, psychological horror, and just the right amount of gore.



Here's the description from the book:
A scary read for a good cause: J.T. Warren has pledged to donate money to First Book, a non-profit organization that provides books for children from low-income families. He will make a donation when Blood Mountain reaches the Kindle Top 5000, 2500, 1000, 500, and 100. Buy the book and force Warren to give and give and give.

For fans of Jack Kilborn, Jack Ketchum, and movies like The Last House on the Left and I Spit on Your Grave.

Mercy Higgins is a recent college graduate who isn't very experienced. Following the death of her mother to cancer, her father brings her on a hike for a needed respite.

Victor Dolor has been secretly watching Mercy. Consumed with the certainty that the End of Everything is fast approaching and he must help "cleanse" the world for the coming Dark Time, Victor pursues Mercy for one purpose.

Up high on Blood Mountain, Victor brutally rapes and assaults her.

But that is only the beginning of the nightmare for Mercy. When her father is attacked as well, she is left alone to fight for herself.

And on Blood Mountain, the path to survival can get very gruesome.

This edition also includes the bonus short story, "Flies."
_________________

J.T. Warren is the author of HUDSON HOUSE, THE HOUSE ON MANGLE LANE, and CALAMITY.

"A welcome new entry into the world of supernatural fiction."--Scott Nicholson, author of The Red Church and Liquid Fear on HUDSON HOUSE.


----------



## Carol Ervin (May 7, 2011)

My best bargain book is Ice Blue by Emma Jameson, a cozy mystery (I guess) -- a delightful read for 99 cents!


----------



## I love books (Aug 12, 2011)

I just finished reading Not What She Seems, a nice romantic suspense. Wow! What a thrilling ride. Highly recommend the read. The suspense holds you until the end. It costs 99cents but I would have paid more than 99cents for it.


----------



## Rick Chesler (Jul 17, 2010)

Just found this new release, a 99 cent action-adventure offering from Benjamin Richards:

http://www.amazon.com/EXPEDITION-GREEN-GOLD-Eco-Threat-ebook/dp/B005H93E6Q/ref=cm_syf_dtl_pop_5


----------



## gina1230 (Nov 29, 2009)

$3.59 Cover Me by Catherine Mann. 1st book in the Elite Force series.


----------



## crosj (Nov 8, 2008)

For all the Georgette Heyer fans, most of her novels are $1.99 today.  Now is your chance to
pick up these great books for a great price.  Enjoy


----------



## Evelyn Collier (Jul 7, 2011)

ASPolicastro said:


> I found this book extremely interesting and one that you can't put down. Not only is it a warm and sensitive love story, it is based on true events! You can even connect with some of the characters on Facebook - they are real.
> 
> It is about a US soldier stationed in Tehran who falls in love with a beautiful Iranian girl and later learns that the secret police, SAVAK, will not allow the girl and her mother to leave. The soldier then launches an elaborate plan to smuggle the girl and her mother out of the country.
> 
> ...


This looks like something I would enjoy. Thanks for the recommendation!


----------



## I love books (Aug 12, 2011)

Some more great short reads, I've enjoyed recently:

Spouse Hunting by Lisa Scott (novella)



The Practice Date by Victorine Lieske 11K words (novelette)



Special Delivery (A short story) -4K words



My life is pretty busy so I prefer shorter reads. These were all light romances for a great price $0.99. For the romantics at heart!

PS. Just found out The Practice Date is now $2.99 - so check the price first. Still a great bargain. I read it in one sitting. It's a YA romance.


----------



## luvshihtzu (Dec 19, 2008)

I really loved the first book by John Pearson- Learn Me Good. It is currently $0.99

http://www.amazon.com/Learn-Me-Good-ebook/dp/B002C75GXK/ref=sr_1_1?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1314057203&sr=1-1

His second book came out today - Learn Me Gooder and is currently $2.99 I haven't read it yet, but the sample was quite promising. Hope everyone gets a chance to read his books. I read his blog today and he mentions " I don't think I've ever had a student put a gluestick up his nose before today."

http://www.amazon.com/Learn-Me-Gooder-ebook/dp/B005G0WJLW/ref=sr_1_6?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1314057203&sr=1-6

The books are about his experience teaching and stories about his students. Very interesting and a fun read.

I am not related to or a friend of the author. Just like his books.


----------



## decemberroses (Jul 1, 2010)

The author just posted on Facebook that this book, as well as her others, is $2.99 for a short while at Amazon.

Wings of Deception


Here are the paperback reviews:
http://www.amazon.com/Wings-Deception-1-Pamela-Carron/dp/1453775943/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&qid=1309847626&sr=8-2


----------



## Carol Ervin (May 7, 2011)

I'm reading Raven's Gift, by Tobias Robison, a great read available at Smashwords (for Kindle and others) at 99 cents.

www.smashwords.com/books/view/14917


----------



## Robert S. Wilson (Jul 21, 2011)

For the horror fans out there:



Only 99 cents!

A Collection of Five Dark Plays by J.T. Warren, author of HUDSON HOUSE and BLOOD MOUNTAIN.


----------



## worktolive (Feb 3, 2009)

Dark urban fantasy, first in the series. This book has gotten rave reviews:

Unholy Ghosts by Stacia Kane - $0.99



Plus the next two books in the series are currently $4.99 each:


----------



## MaureenH (Dec 14, 2008)

Dream of a Spring Night. First in a series. $2.99


----------



## digireader (Aug 11, 2011)

I just downloaded this yesterday for free and am looking forward to going through it.

Untouchable by Scott O'Connor

http://www.amazon.com/Untouchable-ebook/dp/B004TTHDQ2/ref=tmm_kin_title_0?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2&qid=1314469938&sr=1-1


----------



## Teachmichigan (Mar 9, 2009)

I can't get the link maker to connect to the daily deal, but Amazon has FOOD, INC. today for only $1.49! You can get it here: http://www.amazon.com/Food-Inc-Participant-Poorer-ebook/dp/B003E749SA/ref=amb_link_357311342_3?pf_rd_m=ATVPDKIKX0DER&pf_rd_s=center-2&pf_rd_r=0XW050QAE6PQBV5WX05N&pf_rd_t=1401&pf_rd_p=1315429102&pf_rd_i=1000677541

_no longer discounted_


----------



## gina1230 (Nov 29, 2009)

$2.99 Heart of Fire by Mary Lennox


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

Rebels at the Gate: Lee and McClellan on the Front Line of a Nation Divided

by W. Hunter Lesser $2.99


----------



## Rai Aren (Apr 26, 2009)

I found this one in my Amazon recommendations, it sounds pretty good!



A TREACHEROUS QUEST...
When her friends become trapped in an ancient room supported by a fifteen hundred year old rope, archaeologist Gillian Bright knows their time is limited. The rope could break at any moment plummeting them to their deaths and she is the only one with the skills needed to save them.

AN ANCIENT RIDDLE.....
With the assistance of Adam Housner, an Australian school teacher, Gillian discovers that the trap is merely one component of a series of elaborate puzzles. Devised by a Mayan priest called Kinix to protect an ancient secret, Gillian and Adam must travel to various Mayan sites in an attempt to decipher his mysteries. What follows is a journey of terror, adventure and thrilling exploits as they race against time to discover the key to freeing her friends

A MALICIOUS ADVERSARY...
Arun Keane, the leader of a mysterious sect, is fuelled by a desperate desire for treasure. He'll do anything necessary to extend his collection of riches and he desperately wants whatever Kinix is hiding. He uses his extensive network of assassins, numerous funds and illicit connections to try and stop Gillian and her team from getting it before he does.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Hi,

For the September Bargain Books, please go here:
http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,82300.0.html

Betsy
KB Moderator


----------

